
Forget Netflix: Inside the Forums Where People Share Obscure Pirated Movies - ohjeez
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/zmd4ea/forget-netflix-inside-the-forums-where-people-share-obscure-pirated-movies
======
trowsertrowt
some "pirates" have an ethical base.

1] dont claim it as yours, someone else made it make that obvious.

2] dont sell it ! nuff said!

3} if its valuable to you find it and buy it at some time.

4] recommend a legal source along with any links you provide.

5] dont distribute cammed resources, give box office its rightful opportunity
to make money, wait until the disk version is being sold, bare minimum.

